
Chat room charges you a penny for every character you type - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/3/18246851/expensive-chat-room-marc-kohlbrugge-charge-penny-per-characte
======
detaro
Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19269938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19269938)

